# Zurück von einer Woche Nordfünen



## Salmonelle (11. Januar 2003)

Schon wieder ist eine Woche DK-Urlaub auf Fünen vorbei.
Auch wenn es kein Angelurlaub im eigentlichen Sinn werden sollte, bin ich doch jeden Tag am oder im Ostseewasser gewesen - natürlich immer eine ordentliche Schicht Neopren zwischen mir und dem ca. 1 °C kalten Meer.
Nach achteinhalb Stunden Anreise waren wir am Ziel und der Samstag als erster Urlaubstag schon dahin. Immer wiederkehrender Schneefall während der Fahrt ließ ahnen, daß uns eine weiße Woche bevorstand. Die Bestätigung gab es am folgenden Morgen...ALLES weiß...wunderschön. Frühstück, heißer Kaffe, hmmm.
Dann die neue viergeteilte Fliegenrute zusammengebaut, ´ne norwegische „Mitbringsel“-Fliege mit unaussprechlichem Namen angebunden, rein ins Neopren und ran ans Wasser.
Ich glaube mich verfolgten mitleidige, vielleicht auch verständnislose Blicke beim Gang in die herrliche und -6 °C kalte Winterlandschaft. Ich war halt der „Anhang“ einer fünfköpfigen Familie, die dem Angeln eigentlich nichts abgewinnen kann, meine Leidenschaft aber toleriert. Ich arbeite daran, der siebenjährige Lars hat von mir schon eine Angel zum Geburtstag bekommen.
Ich schweife ab, zurück zur Ostsee. Mir offenbarte sich nach 300 m Fußweg ein fast glattes Wasser, leichter Wind von hinten schob ein paar kräuselnde Wellen vor sich her – schöner Hasmark Strand.
Optimale Bedingungen für das Fliegenfischen. Aber zwei Stunden tat sich rein gar nichts. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten bin ich auch ganz gut mit der Wurftechnik zurecht gekommen. Ein kleines Problem bestand darin, daß ich die 8er Rute mit einer 9er Leine leicht überladen hatte, aber es ging.
Der klassische Forellengrund ist dieser Strand eigentlich nicht, überwiegend Sand und ab und zu mal ein paar dunkle Stellen. Ich bin dann noch mal 200 m  nach rechts gewandert um eine größere dunkle Stelle anzupeilen. Doch jetzt stellten sich die ersten Probleme mit der Kälte ein. Offensichtlich hatte sich die Rute der Außentemperatur angepaßt und die Ringe froren zu. Mist..., zweimal hatte ich die Ringe schon enteist um noch ein bischen Weite zu erzielen, da stoppte die Schnur schon wieder und der vermutete Eisproppen wurde plötzlich lebendig – ANHIEB. Sofort zeigte sich eine schöne Meerforelle und ging gleich wieder auf Tauchstation, nachdem ich ihr etwas Leine gab. Nach ca. 2 Minuten und einem wohl wegen der niedrigen Wassertemperatur unspektakulären Drill konnte ich eine gute 44er stranden.
Jau, da lag sie, meine erste mit der Fliegenrute gefangene Meerforelle, unter diesen doch recht schwierigen Bedingungen, jau-jau-jau. Ich hab sie mitgenommen.
Ohne Kescher oder Tüte wurde der Rückmarsch zum Ferienhaus zu einer etwas schmerzhaften Strapaze. Den Fisch in der rechten Hand signalisierten mir die Kälterezeptoren in derselben „laß sofort die Forelle los, oder wir zeigen dir was in uns steckt!“. Ich habe nicht losgelassen und die Rezeptoren haben auch wortgehalten. Schönes Gefühl, wenn der Schmerz nachläßt. Frostbeulen habe ich keine davongetragen.

Hier: SILBER  IN WEISS !!







Am Nachmittag wollte ich noch mal los, aber der Wind blies nun von vorn und nicht mehr leicht oder nur mäßig. Angeln? Ok, ich habe auch meine Grenzen, zumal die gefühlten Temperaturen weit unter den tatsächlichen lagen.
Am Montag fiel meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung wegen denselben Windverhältnissen aus. Auf der Suche nach einem für das Rodeln geeigneten Hang bin ich auf Hindsholm bis zum Bøgebjerg Strand gekommen. Der ist bestimmt auch noch mal eine Versuchung wert.
Der Dienstag zeigte sich auf den ersten Blick wieder etwas freundlicher, der Wind kam jedenfalls wieder aus der „richtigen“ Richtung. Fliegenrute, Neopren und... boah...eh...nach dem dritten Wurf in jedem Ring ein Eisproppen. Muß wohl doch´n klitzekleines bischen kälter sein als vorgestern. Fliegenrute weggebracht, Blinkerrute ausprobiert. Das ging so eben, aber die Kälte an den Fingern... . Na ja, eine halbe Stunde habe ich durchgehalten. Und wieder kein Fisch, seufz!
Am Mittwoch habe ich dann mal > 8 km Angeln der Spitzenklasse < (O-Ton „Die 100 besten fünischen Angelplätze“) ausprobiert: Enebærodde. Und weil ich kein Fahrrad dabei hatte bin ich die etwa sieben km bis zum Leuchtturm gelaufen – in Neopren und mit Fliegen- und Blinkerrute bewaffnet. Nächstes mal habe ich mindestens atmungsaktive Unterwäsche an, ich war naßgeschwitzt, bei –7°C.
Wie ich schon vermutet hatte ging mit der Fliegenrute gar nichts. Die schon erwähnten Eisproppen verstopften dauernd die Rutenringe. Dann also wieder blinkern. Jede Menge Seegras, durch eine recht starke Strömung herangetragen ärgerte mich dauernd und biß meinen Blinker. Fisch, wohlmöglich Meerforelle? Fehlanzeige!
Ich schwöre, ich habe alle 10 m auf dem Rückweg vom Leuchtturm zum Parkplatz einen Wurf gemacht. Nun Enebærodde ist wirklich toll, der Fußmarsch durch die verschneite Winterlandschaft mit Fichten, Kiefern, Rehwild und Hasen, links das Meer, rechts etwas abseits der zugefrorene Odensefjord...das hat schon was. Und außer der Natur hört man gar nichts.
So, Donnerstag hab ich dann doch tatsächlich mein Bellyboat gewässert. Auf blinkern hatte ich nach Enebærodde keinen Bock mehr. Gut war, daß ich mit der Fliegenrute nur schleppen brauchte, sonst hätte ich wieder nur drei Würfe gemacht – und fertig. Ein Eispanzer bildete sich auch so und nach weiteren zwei Stunden war ich wieder ohne Fisch, nicht mal ein Zupfer, obwohl ich auch über tieferem Wasser mit tief sinkendem Vorfach gefischt habe. So ging denn auch der Donnerstag vorbei und seit über 100 Stunden keinen Fisch gefangen. Da machte sich schon ein wenig Entzug breit...

hier nochmal das BB nach dem &quot;Eisgang&quot;





Oh, mann, schon Freitag, und nun?
Letzte Chance...und auch schon wieder vorbei. Wollte ich doch noch mal die Küste links von  Hasmark ausprobieren. Genauer Agernæs. Joi, da staunte ich nicht schlecht. Wind kam jetzt wieder leicht aus Nord und drückte eine ca. 20 cm dicke grieselige Eisschicht an die Küste auf 2 km  nach links und rechts. Überwerfen? Durchwaten? Ne!!! Bin dann noch zurück an den Tørresø Strand, da war das Meer wieder oder noch frei. Eine knappe Stunde blinkern bis zur Schmerzgrenze an den Fingern hatte ich mir noch angetan. Ein letztes mal wieder nix.
Das sollte dann mein Urlaub aus anglerischer Sicht gewesen sein. 
Auch wenn ich nur einen Fisch gefangen habe, es war sehr schön und ich würde es wieder tun.
Dank an meine Freunde, die es mit mir ausgehalten haben.

Gruß von Salmonelle

Nachtrag/Nachfrage: hab ich tatsächlich die erste 2003er MeFo von uns hier erwischt???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Januar 2003)

Sehr schöner Bericht Salmonelle! #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Januar 2003)

Klasse Urlaubsbericht...
Und dann auch noch ein Stück Silber.... :m  :m  :m 
Was will man denn mehr.....
Gratuliere...kann jetzt nur noch besser werden


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Januar 2003)

Ach so .....
hab ich glatt vergessen....
allerbeste &quot;Revanche&quot;  :q  :q


----------



## Maddin (11. Januar 2003)

Gratuliere zu deiner ersten Fliegenrutenmeerforelle!!!#6 
Toller Bericht....da kommt wieder Sehnsucht auf :k 
Fünen ist so schon ein Augenschmaus....und dann in so einer
Schneebedeckten Landschaft...das macht doch so ein paar
nicht gefangene Fische wieder wett, oder? Toll!
Boegebjerg ist übrigens wirklich einen Versuch wert!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo Horst,

schöner Bericht und auch von mir Glückwunsch zur ersten Mefo mit Fliege.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Broesel (11. Januar 2003)

Na dann Petri zur 1.Mefo im Jahr 2003. Und dann noch ne schöne Eis-Mefo, die einem richtig warm ums Herz werden läßt.
Und diese Mefo ist real...nicht sone Seifenblase, die beim Weckerbimmeln platzt....  :q 

Und der Bericht, da bekommt man doch Lust. Egal, wie kalt es ist... :z


----------



## Lachsjaeger (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo #h , 
vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der schönen Forelle  :a :m . Wenn ich so was lese, bekomme ich auch gleich wieder Lust zum angeln :z .


----------



## Ace (11. Januar 2003)

@Salmonelle
Glückwunsch zu deiner ersten Fliegenmefo, hab ich noch alles vor mir.
wie wars denn sonst mit dem BB konnte mann sich gut halten oder war die Strömung sehr heftig.
Toller Bericht...mit Ostseesilber als Belohnung für die Qualen  #6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Januar 2003)

@ Salmonelle

Klasse Bericht und Glückwunsch zur ersten MeFo !  :m 

Das Du dann aber bei der Eisbildung noch mit dem BB raus bist, finde ich aber hochgradig &quot;mutig&quot;.
Was meinste wohl wie schnell so eine Eisspitze Dir den Schlauch durchsticht !  #d 
Heikle Sache bei dem Eis .


----------



## Guen (11. Januar 2003)

Klasse Bericht #6 ,ich habe zwar vom MeFo-Fischen null Peilung und von dem Fischen mit der Fliege schon gar nicht ,aber nach Deinem Bericht steht für mich fest :


ICH WILL ANGELN !!!!!!! 

Geil #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Januar 2003)

Glückwunsch zur ersten Mefo des Jahres #6 .
Zur krönung auch noch die erste mit Fliegenrute #6 #6 #6

Super schöner Bericht, danach kann man nicht mehr ruhig zuhause sitzen.

Ich MUSS    morgen los!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salmonelle (11. Januar 2003)

@Mike
es war kein Eisgang bei der BB-Tour, die Eiszäpfchen am BB haben sich in den zwei Stunden, die ich auf dem Wasser war langsam gebildet. Ich hatte sie erst gar nicht bemerkt.
Mit &quot;Eisgang&quot; hab ich eigentlich nur auf die Kälte anspielen wollen.

@Ace
bin ca 200 - 250 m draußen gewesen, habe ohne Anker gemütlich vor mich hingepaddelt mit der Fliege im Schlepp, 300 m nach links und dann noch mal 300 m nach rechts. Strömung war wohl gleich null.


----------



## siegerlaender (11. Januar 2003)

Moin Salmonelle! #h 
Schöner Bericht!#6 Meinen Glückwunsch zur ersten Fliegen Mefo! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2003)

Absolut erstklassiger Bericht und auch herzlichsten Glückwunsch zur ersten Fliegen/Winter/Meerforelle :m  :m


----------



## Tiffy (11. Januar 2003)

Super Bericht #6  

Macht Lust auf Meer und das zu Hause bleiben schwer. 

Meinen Respekt und Glückwunsch zum Fang :m


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Januar 2003)

toller bericht... 
 :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Januar 2003)

Super Fangbericht und herzlichen Glückwunsch zur ersten Fliegenmefo.
Mach weiter so!


----------



## janko (12. Januar 2003)

schöner bericht-leider ließt man so etwas nicht oft.
hut ab und petri heil


----------



## Dorschjäger (12. Januar 2003)

*Meerforellen*

Hallo Salmonelle,

dein Angelbericht hat mich ganz toll begeistert. So einen Bericht liest man nicht jeden Tag.

Respekt!!!!!!!!!


Ich habe ganz toll mitträumen können.

Ein kräftiges Petri

Dorschjäger  #r #r


----------



## hecht24 (12. Januar 2003)

super bericht
 :m  :m  :m 
das ist hardcorefischen live


----------



## Laksos (12. Januar 2003)

Gratulation zur ersten ScheiKalFliMeFo!  :m 

Wunderschöner Bericht!!


----------



## Udo Mundt (12. Januar 2003)

Horst, ich sag nur eins #r 
Solche Berichte machen Lust auf Mefojagd zu gehen.


----------



## Hummer (12. Januar 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur ersten Fliegen-Meerforelle! :m

Spitzenbericht!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Fischerman (21. Januar 2003)

glückwunsch salmonelle :m 
spitzen bericht den du da rein gesetzt hast
solche wie dich nenn ich einen wahren VOLLBLUT-ANGLER :k dem kein Weg zu weit, kein Wasser zu kalt und auch Körperliche selbstverstümmelung was ausmacht.
Könnte wetten das deine Freunde immer schön am warmen Kamin saßen wärend du dich ums Abendbrot bemüht hast.

gruß Fischerman


----------

